# 12 New B&N Classic eBooks available this week...



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

See them here:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/ebooks/category.asp?PID=34519

You can still get previous offerings here:
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free-eBooks/379001668/?cds2Pid=29168&linkid=1605633

Enjoy!


----------

